# salirle a alguien el tiro por la culata



## irene.acler

Hola a todos!

Estoy leyendo un libro en italiano que ha sido traducido del español, y me he topado con esta frase (os proporciono también un poco de contexto):

_Anche X ti aiuterà, anche se è tanto maschilista...credo che sia meglio che stia con te, che con un altra donna che eviti il confronto. Mi diverte pensare como hai rovesciato i suoi piani. *Il colpo gli è uscito dalla culatta*!_

Aparte del error "un altra donna" que se escribe "un'altra donna", mi constatación es la siguiente: _il colpo gli è uscito dalla culatta_ me parece una mala traducción de la expresión española _salirle a alguien el tiro por la culata_ (es decir, salir al revés): ¿qué pensáis al respecto?  _Uscire il colpo dalla culatta_ nunca lo he oído en mi vida..o a lo mejor se usa en algunas zonas de Italia?

Gracias de antemano!
Chau!


----------



## Silvia10975

Cara, credo proprio che tu abbia ragione. In italiano non ho mai sentito questa espressione! L'unica volta che compare nella rete è in una traduzione all'italiano delle "Lettere" di José Rizal.


----------



## gatogab

Si potrebbe tradurre "le salió el tiro por la culata" con "si è dato con la zappa sui piedi"?
In entrambi i casi, la azione che doveva portare benefici personali, si trasformò, alla  fine,  in un danno a se stesso.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

Gatogab, sí me parece que podría ser una traducción adecuada.
Ahora estaba mirando en el Tam y pone "fare cilecca"..


----------



## Joan bolets

irene.acler said:


> el Tam y pone "fare cilecca"..



esto me parece largamente equivocado. 

Yo diría '*tornar dietro come un boomerang*' para quedarse en la metafora relativas a las armas...


----------



## irene.acler

Joan bolets said:


> esto me parece largamente equivocado.
> 
> Yo diría '*tornar(e) indietro come un boomerang*' para quedarse en la metafora relativas a las armas...


 

Pero en mi contexto, qué es que "torna indietro"?


----------



## Joan bolets

irene.acler said:


> Pero en mi contexto, qué es que "torna indietro"?



Ah, boh!

L'oggetto del perverso piano del maschilista?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Gatogab, sí me parece que podría ser una traducción adecuada.
> Ahora estaba mirando en el Tam y pone "fare cilecca"..


Ma mi sembra che "fare cilecca" si referisca al fatto che non è andata bene e nient'altro. Invece, *una zappa sui piedi* o *un tiro por la culata* fanno anche male. É la mia idea.
gatogab


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
Dal momento che *culatta *è un termine piuttosto tecnico usato nel campo delle armi (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culatta) non potrebbe semplicemente voler dire 
letteralmente: la munizione è scivolata fuori dalla parte posteriore (= non è riuscito a sparare il colpo che aveva pronto in canna)
metaforicamente: visto che qualcuno "ha rovesciato i suoi piani" quello che aveva progettato è andato a monte, anzi, gli si è addirittura ritorto contro (come il proiettile che scivola fuori o esce dal retro dell'arma).
Boh!


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Pero en mi contexto, qué es que "torna indietro"?





Joan bolets said:


> Ah, boh!
> 
> L'oggetto del perverso piano del maschilista?



Però in effetti in italiano, forzando un po' la metafora, "l'effetto boomerang" di un'azione è proprio una sua conseguenza negativa che ricade su chi la compie (anche se materialmente non torna indietro niente). E secondo me l'utilizzo è molto simile a quello della zappa sui piedi. Mis connacionales me corregirán si me equivoco.


----------



## gatogab

rocamadour said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dal momento che *culatta *è un termine piuttosto tecnico usato nel campo delle armi (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culatta) non potrebbe semplicemente voler dire
> letteralmente: la munizione è scivolata fuori dalla parte posteriore (= non è riuscito a sparare il colpo che aveva pronto in canna)
> metaforicamente: visto che qualcuno "ha rovesciato i suoi piani" quello che aveva progettato è andato a monte, anzi, gli si è addirittura ritorto contro (come il proiettile che scivola fuori o esce dal retro dell'arma).
> Boh!


 
*"Tiro" (*por la culata), significa "*sparo". *Quindi la munizione non è "*scivolata*" dalla parte posteriore, bensì "*sparata*".
Sempre secondo me.
gatogab


----------



## rocamadour

gatogab said:


> *"Tiro" (*por la culata), significa "*sparo". *Quindi la munizione non è "*scivolata*" dalla parte posteriore, bensì "*sparata*".
> Sempre secondo me.
> gatogab


 
Sì, sì, hai ragione!


----------



## irene.acler

Sono d'accordo con gatogab sul fatto che la munizione è sparata, non semplicemente scivolata. 
Forse "darsi la zappa sui piedi" è l'espressione che mi suona meglio in questo caso...


----------



## Sabrine07

irene.acler said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy leyendo un libro en italiano que ha sido traducido del español, y me he topado con esta frase (os proporciono también un poco de contexto):
> 
> _Anche X ti aiuterà, anche se è tanto maschilista...credo che sia meglio che stia con te, che con un altra donna che eviti il confronto. Mi diverte pensare *como* hai rovesciato i suoi piani. *Il colpo gli è uscito dalla culatta*!_
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano!
> Chau!


Anche il _como_ è un errore del testo originario?
Tra l'altro io direi "molto maschilista".
È davvero un'ottima traduzione!


----------



## irene.acler

Accidenti, no, il "como" è un'intereferenza mia!! 
In effetti è una traduzione proprio doc!


----------

